# VW Draisines



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I've ordered a Brekina VW Draisine today for only 89 euro!!








Can't wait till it gets here (with the Eastern days it will be late next week....)

I've bought the yellow version (69001) but I'm thinking of changing the colors and need some inspiration...

I found this sites/pictures today: 
http://home.arcor.de/drkai.borgeest..._Klv20.jpg
http://www.michaelsen-ellerau.de/Mo...stadt.html

Actually I'm looking for other versions.
Does somebody here know/have some good VW draisine pictures?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This is more what I'm looking for: http://www.eisenbahndienstfahrzeuge.de/klv/klv20/wolf--0601-052.jpg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm tempted to pick one of these up to... Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 03 Apr 2010 10:16 AM 
I'm tempted to pick one of these up to... Where did you get yours from? 

I've ordered it from: Grootspoor.com 
It's downprized from 119 euro's for only 89 euro! I guess nobody likes the yellow version...


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

How about this for inspiration?
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?im...;l=english 

For 2010, Brekina added another red version:












I personally like the blue one that you posted.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

How about this for inspiration? 
That's more like it indeed! _Peace man_! _







_


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 03 Apr 2010 10:16 AM 
I'm tempted to pick one of these up to... Where did you get yours from? 

Axel Tillmann/Train Li have them here in the US.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And you can also order them with a decoder with the EXACT VW sound, Zimo DCCdecoder (works on DC too of course), I know, I have operated one at Axel's booth. Very fun! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

All available Brekina models (either based on the red paint scheme-2 different versions, or based on the yellow paint scheme - 2 different versions generic+ H.F.Wiebe) are actually prototypical.

However I also found a version of a VW rail-bus here in the US 


















From the looks of it it is a dark olive green. The company that operated them was Sperry Rail Service. I haven't found the old logo yet.

Granted this car had a different philosophy - dual purpose operation on/off rail but to use the Brekina model with 100% rail operation that should be close enough.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Alternatively you leave the rail prototype trail and bring back the good old color mix:


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Some very nice pictures Axel. 
Looks like that Sperry Rail Service VW van has solid rubber tires with some sort of rail profile in it? Very interesting vehicle. 

I like the little pictures also. Specially this one, it gives a new meaning to the term flower power:








Far out dude! [/i]


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I haven't found the old logo yet.
Axel, if I'm correct the logo on the van is from the LIRR Long Island Rail Road (although the figure seems to run the different way)










I noticed the pictures you posted of the VW railvan came from: www.trainsarefun.com/lirr/lirrmow.htm 
There is also another nice picture on that site of this interesting little car switching from track to road use.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This one is running the right way...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And the DCC/Zimo version from Train-Li has a cabin light installed!!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting pix Axel. Here in Nashville in the 1960s, the Tennessee Central had a "splitscreen" bus in TC markings, but it was for highway use only. 

And in Romania, some were used on the 76 CM gauge lines there.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

And in Romania, some were used on the 76 CM gauge lines there
Garrett, do you know a site or pictures of those? I'm specially interested in European -but non DB- versions.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

>---THIS POST LEFT INTENTIONALLY BLANK---


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ein "Wasserboxer" auf die Wassertalbahn!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Ein "Wasserboxer" auf die Wassertalbahn!
Thanks Garrett!
Oh yes! I remember that one indeed. But it's more modern version. I think it's a VW T3?














I like this one much, but I don't know exactly what it is. If you look at the front windows it could be a VW. But the roof is a bit too flat and the headlights are rectangular instead of circular. They could be placed afterwards, offcourse. 
Could be a Renault van?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a modified Ford FK1000? Not a Barkas B1000, now that would be interesting!


http://www.panzerbaer.de/helper/bw_...1000-a.htm


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I don't think it's a Barkas. The forms (sides, front/hood) looks too different. 
The Ford came in mind, but it has no splitted front window... 
I was also thinking about a Renault Estafette but it does not have a splitted window either (as far as I can find). 
The search continues.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I believe it is a lemon or as the French call it Citroen


















Or Renault Estefette but I haven't found one with a split front shield.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Citroen....an H rail truck would be fun. Almost bought a 1:1 version years ago when I had my ID19.... 


Looks to be a Ford FK with a modified windshield, note the side doors, door handles, and the rear quarter windows, those are the give away.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I've found a VW snowplow....


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I thnk you ate right..

Ford FK Draisine (model 1:87 Roco): 









You are right Garrett, a H-type would be fun as a railvan! 
I've found this Citroen 2CV draisine (model 1:87 AZU):


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I am quite happy with my Hanomag on rails. Since I built it, I know it is Metre Gauge and 1 : 22,5 scale. And thre was a prototype on Metre gauge as well. 













Have Fun 


Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Fritz... picture does not show up?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz, I too would love to see your Hanomag truck. 

2CV railtruck, NO THANKS!


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

not the "Komissbrot" Hanomag, but a french Citroen 2CV on logging tracks are well known in old Europe, see 

http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=5534&size=big&password=&sort=7&thecat=582
and a second one from the logging line:
http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=5635&size=big&password=&sort=7&thecat=582This car was build by Gerd, the "Waldbahner"

Have fun

Toney 


P.S.: Pictures taken by BBF-Members "Baumschulbahner" and "Squirrel 4711"


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Toney, I love that 2CV!!! Great work by Gerd. Thanks for sharing! 

I guess they had to do something about the suspension of a 2CV if they use it as railcar, otherwise it bumbs right of the track in no time.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Found another picture of the mystery vehicle, 
The Flickr page titles it as: VW Railbus. But I'm still, not convinced... 
Since the picture was taken in Peru it's now to find out what RR comapny in Peru and what the real origin is.... 

Looks so cool....


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Try again: 

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e.../sterr.jpg 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 05 Apr 2010 12:45 PM 
Found another picture of the mystery vehicle, 
The Flickr page titles it as: VW Railbus. But I'm still, not convinced... 
Since the picture was taken in Peru it's now to find out what RR comapny in Peru and what the real origin is.... 

Looks so cool.... 














+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Thanks for the better pic. For sure a Ford FK1000 (or local South American version) with modified windscreen. The side windows, rocker ribs, door handles, etc. are all spot on.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nniter.JPG


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work Fritz!








Am I correct that it's a paper- cardmodel?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the better pic. For sure a Ford FK1000 (or local South American version) with modified windscreen. The side windows, rocker ribs, door handles, etc. are all spot on. 


You are absolutly right Garrett. The VW has the enigine in the back an need air openings on the sides/back. This one does not have those. Fueltank opening, windows etc; Ford. 
God knows, perhaps they putted a VW frontshield on it... 

Here some more:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would wager it is not a per se VW windscreen. I imagine the Ford convex one got broken by a rock, bullet, chicken strike, etc. and it was easier to weld up a new frame and put in two flat window glasses.


----------

